# trancamento de matrícula/ trancado



## Lauzita

Colegas, como posso traduzir para o espanhol "trancamento de matrícula"? Estou traduzindo um histórico para uma universidade da Espanha. Agradeço.


----------



## chlapec

Bom dia,
Sem mais contexto, acho que podia ser "cancelación de matrícula".


----------



## Vanda

Chlapec, a Lauzita se esqueceu de explicar para os não nativos o que é trancamento de matrícula. É quando o aluno pede para se afastar por uns tempos do curso (cada instituição tem um limite de quanto tempo o aluno pode ficar fora do curso), digamos 1  ano sem frequentar o curso e depois deste tempo o aluno volta. Isso é trancamento de matrícula.


----------



## joaosilva

Aqui em Espanha não sei se há alguma universidade (nas que eu conheço de Madrid, não) que tenha imposição dum nº limite de anos para concluir o curso nem um limite de tempo para deixar o curso sem concluir e voltar. O que pode acontecer é, se ao voltar, já estiver em vigor um plano de estudos diferente, ter que repetir algumas disciplinas (não é comum não poder continuar os estudos depois de muitos anos). Tive colegas na universidade que tinham abandonado os estudos há muitos anos e voltaram para concluí-los.


----------



## Lauzita

Colegas, o contexto é de um histórico escolar. Dentro os itens, um deles é "trancamento de matrícula: sim". Então, não exite uma frase ou contexto maior para a palavra. Eu encontrei num dicionário "bloqueo de matrícula". O que acham? Seria possível "bloqueo"?


----------



## joaosilva

No en el sentido estricto de boqueo... Seria como un aplazamiento, una concesión, un permiso especial dentro de una lógica muy restrictiva (que no es como la española como sabes) en lo que a normas para la asistencia y conclusión del curso se refiere. Quizás te valga "Permiso para posponer la conclusión del curso: sí"


----------



## Lauzita

Gracias a todos/as por sus ayudas.


----------



## Alentugano

Lauzita said:


> Gracias a todos/as por sus ayudas.


Só a título informativo, em Portugal dizemos _congelar a matrícula_.


----------



## Gisele Silvestre

Lauzita said:


> Colegas, como posso traduzir para o espanhol "trancamento de matrícula"? Estou traduzindo um histórico para uma universidade da Espanha. Agradeço.




Se dice 'aplazar el semestre'. Yo pondría: Universidad aplazada: sí


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gisele Silvestre said:


> Se dice 'aplazar el semestre'. Yo pondría: Universidad aplazada: sí



Gisele, tem certeza? Para mim, "aplazar el semestre" é o mesmo que "reprovar o semestre", e não "trancar matrícula".


----------



## Fanaya

Não sei se estou errado, mas parece-me que '_excedencia_' poderia estar correcto. Em todo o caso, como disse, não estou certo da sua aplicação fora do âmbito laboral e realmente nunca ouvi ninguém a dizer que tinha obtido uma 'excedencia' num curso universitário...


----------



## Gisele Silvestre

WhoSoyEu said:


> Gisele, tem certeza? Para mim, "aplazar el semestre" é o mesmo que "reprovar o semestre", e não "trancar matrícula".



Oye eso lo aprendí de un colombiano pero para sacar todas las dudas acabo de preguntarle a una amiga mexicana que que es "aplazar el semestre" y me dijo que significa 'en espera', 'que lo van a alargar', 'que tarde mas tiempo'.


----------



## iremp

Hola!!

¿Cuál sería la traducción de "trancado"en un expediente académico??

Muchas gracias


----------



## Vanda

Pode dar exemplo, Irene? O que mais consta junto com trancado.
Trancado no sentido acadêmico é quando a pessoa suspende os estudos por um tempo determinado e depois volta a cursar.


----------



## pkogan

joaosilva said:


> Aqui em Espanha não sei se há alguma universidade (nas que eu conheço de Madrid, não) que tenha imposição dum nº limite de anos para concluir o curso nem um limite de tempo para deixar o curso sem concluir e voltar. O que pode acontecer é, se ao voltar, já estiver em vigor um plano de estudos diferente, ter que repetir algumas disciplinas (não é comum não poder continuar os estudos depois de muitos anos). Tive colegas na universidade que tinham abandonado os estudos há muitos anos e voltaram para concluí-los.



Aqui na Argentina é igual que na Espanha. Daí, que não tenhamos uma expressão específica equivalente a 'trancar a faculdade', em português.


----------

